# Do you ever feel like you have little to say?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

and when you do, what do you do?


----------



## Alphya (Apr 4, 2017)

All the time. I often think that the person I'm talking to won't really 'get' what I'm saying, or that I'll be too 'weird' for them. But then I don't like smalltalk and anything superficial. Talking in my own head is way better. I'll avoid 1 to 1 exchanges with people who don't really know me very well, and in larger groups I prefer to observe and listen rather than interject. I always want to understand what makes people tick, how they interact, what they say. I have a brilliant bullshit detector, it helps me to choose the people I want to converse with.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Most of the time about most preoccupations of most people.



WintersFlame said:


> and when you do, what do you do?


I don't get involved.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Quite often. Either someone else has said what I was about to say, or, if people are gossiping, I simply have nothing to contribute. I just keep my mouth shut. It shouldn't bother most people.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

I do. So I don't.


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

"Do you ever feel like you have little to say?"

Yeah.


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

sometimes it's nice to have nothing to contribute, whether it be because the people you're talking to have no frame of reference or because you're simply not well versed on the topic at hand. some people find it uncomfortable or awkward to have nothing to say, i don't.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol 8/10 this is me in PerC. I type a response then delete it, thinking I'd rather not get involved. Except if my response has not been mentioned before/I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

WintersFlame said:


> and when you do, what do you do?


No I don't feel like that. I do feel like there are few people interested in what I have to say.

Which is fine because often I prefer to keep it to myself to avoid having to deal with stupidity.

And when I think people have to hear what I have to say,... they usually don't have a choice.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Only if it's a group of people discussing something I don't understand. In those cases, I'll stay quiet and listen or occasionally ask questions. 

One on one, I usually have little to say by default. But if I muster just a little bit of effort, I can usually get a good conversation going by getting them to talk about themselves. If you tell me about something you care about, I'll find plenty to say even if it's not something I usually care about.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm very talkative normally, but I've had to be around a group that talks boisterously, trivially, and in a manner to which I can't relate. I find something else to do. They don't care that nancy boy isn't participating.


----------



## Savior (Apr 6, 2017)

Writer: A man writes because he is tormented, because he doubts. He needs to constantly prove to himself and the others that he's worth something. And if I know for sure that I'm a genius? Why write then? What the hell for?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Savior said:


> Why write then? What the hell for?


To persuade.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

All.The.Time.

But I think it depends on the people. Most people I know get so heated and argumentative over shit that just doesn't matter. At all.

The last time I had an aquittance over she and my husband started debating vehemently over which Anime become popular and why. I walked into the kitchen and started to clean because that was a more engaging use of my time.

Honestly. I am an ambitious and energetic person by nature but when people start talking about shit like that I truly feel the inherent nihilism in existing.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

When I go out to meet with people, it's kind of expected that we talk. If there's just me and someone else, I feel the need to talk and it happens that I have little to say. When there are at least 2 other people so they can talk with each other, it's better but still happens that I want to be part of the conversation and not just an observer. Sometimes people talk about things I cannot relate to at all.

Sometimes I happen to start talking about something that is totally out of context or the others are not really interested in. I may come off as asking very odd questions, especially when talking to sensors. It also happens that people cannot follow my logic but don't ask me about it and I don't really realize it until it's too late.
It's more often that I have nothing relevant to say rather than having too little to say.

If a conversation is not mandatory like if there is music or screen with some sports game, I may pretend to be really interested in listening to the music or watching the game. If a conversation seems mandatory, I may find an excuse (go to the bathroom, etc.) until I think of something to say. If I had internet on my phone, I would find something to show, but I don't at the moment.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

It's not that I have little to say, but other people have too much to say.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Because i want more action baby


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i have a lot to say
but alas [sigh] 99% of the population is not interested as the same things:sad:


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

I often feel that I don't have much to say. People around me always talk about trendy stuff, but I know nothing about them. A girl in may class likes to say she is sad to me for a lot of times, even though it is just a small thing like not able to play basketball for one day, or someone who is not her closest friends didn't show up in a class activity, and I try my best to show response to these things, although I really don't know how. Now I would rather keep silent, or sak her about the details of the thing.
If you really don't knoe how to response to emotional or other topics that you don't know much about, I think asking a question is a good idea, coz you can know more and ANALYSIS the person's thought or the things sometimes.


----------



## lateralus1025 (Apr 19, 2017)

Alphya said:


> All the time. I often think that the person I'm talking to won't really 'get' what I'm saying, or that I'll be too 'weird' for them. But then I don't like smalltalk and anything superficial. Talking in my own head is way better. I'll avoid 1 to 1 exchanges with people who don't really know me very well, and in larger groups I prefer to observe and listen rather than interject. I always want to understand what makes people tick, how they interact, what they say. I have a brilliant bullshit detector, it helps me to choose the people I want to converse with.


This is exactly how I am. I have very little to say in regards to small talk and gossip but a lot to say in regards to things I find interesting but no one who has any interest in the same things and finds them boring. 

My family thinks I'm cold hearted and anti social but the reality is I just have no interest in anything they're saying and don't know how to bullshit any kind of interest to respond.


----------



## uman (Apr 19, 2017)

NOPE! Ha ha ha.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I can definitely agree to this statement. I usually don't like to say much about things unless I know a decent amount about the topic. That's usually because I don't want to get myself caught in an intellectual rut (thus making me look foolish).


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Is this why when I go over to my sister's house to visit her, when it comes to talking she's like, "there's nothing to talk about".

Wh- but you're my sister, can't we talk about sister things? :/ Idk. Oh well, maybe my presence is enough for her to feel less lonely. Or she only likes to talk about things she finds interesting.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

I have lots to say but little context to say it in.

My goal is to one day say everything my individual consciousness needed to say before I die so then I can just ENJOY THINGS


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I have ideas pop into my head, but I usually don't voice them because they are inchoate or malformed. Because of that I often find myself having little to say in most situations.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

My entire motivation of getting into politics was "I want to have an opinion over all of this." I learned to not feel bad about not being able to contribute to every discussion, though. Learn from other viewpoints discussed. I also have an urge to show others up in the end so as soon as I feel bad for not knowing much on a subject, guess what I'm looking up when I get the chance.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I never feel like I have little to say, but I understand that in the interest of brevity, that communications should be limited in time and text.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I like talking. I'm good at segues into topics I like. I really like imparting information and listening to ideas about topics I like. But I just leave when my wife starts topics about people and feelings, and go post on forums and youtube interesting things.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes, but no less than anyone else.

The way the people I know irl go on and on with such passion and intenisity about shit that just. Doesn't. Matter. It's...depressing.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, sometimes, even with close people. It happens more often with less familiar people. It depends on the setting. In a group, I easily blend in the background and merely listen to others (or appear I'm listening but I'm elsewhere, depends on subject). There's always some reality TV show going on, evidently everyone else (family members, friends, co-workers) watches it and talks about it except me.

In one-on-one interaction (example: dates) I ask more about something my date has said. We can go into detail about anything they say. Turns out, people love talking about themselves, until it gets too intimate. I've noticed dates in museums/science centers are ideal, because you can talk about surroundings, if there's nothing else to comment. One date regarded an installation and said it looks pretty and sparkly, like space flowers. She asked what I think about it. I thought of platonic solids, dual polyhedra, it's modular construction and how it's expanded, but instead I said, yeah, I can see the flowers, it's sparkly. I've learned talking about principles bores people.


----------



## Iconoclastor (Jun 7, 2017)

I always have something to say, but most of the time I either don't feel like talking, or what I'm thinking has nothing to do with the conversation.


----------



## smallhead (Mar 21, 2017)

It's usually all or nothing with me. If I don't feel like you're going to engage my thoughts I'm not going to waste them on you.


----------



## Orangeufunny (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to want to voice my thoughts and opinions all of the time when I was younger. I found that I was controlling the conversations but that led to few discussions because no one wanted to talk about what interested me. I talk much less now that I am middle aged. I would say that most of my friends are ISF or ESF females. I am an ENT. They want to talk exclusively about family and marital relationships or shopping or decorating or cooking...I am not interested in talking about any of these things. I'll bring up some off the wall subject, and they just look at me with blank stares and go back to discussing their paint colors and crafting projects. I just get up and go do something else with the guys.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Orangeufunny said:


> I'll bring up some off the wall subject, and they just look at me with blank stares


You seem like an educator. I hope you keep trying to affect them. I try to align myself with the benign. There's no harm in enjoying the beauty we create, like beautifully named latex paint. Being like everybody else is a natural part of survival. Humanity is more than a herd now. We're a self aware, intelligent, and dexterous species. We can make leaps in understanding.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

*If I have very little to say then I dont contribute or escape into sone world in my mind. 

I cant relate to the superficial things that most people talk about anyway. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I have taught myself to potentially have something to say in most situations.
Yet sometimes I still don't say anything.
Mostly because people just try to take advantage of the information.
Luckily I've abstracted myself out of that problem, 
I'm currently are able to smack down most people who come at me.
Mostly thanks to this place and the brilliant neverending stream of people like myself with an axe to grind.

If you do it right your axe becomes razorsharp.










If you do it wrong you end up like this.









World isn't less cruel just because it is virtual.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

I always have lots to say. However, I often decide it wouldn't do any good for the current situation to share any of it.


----------



## GiantDad (Jul 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## WishUKnew (Aug 8, 2016)

In a sense, yes. There is so much egotism around (esp. online) that just now I feel I'm losing interest in being active on this forum.


----------



## GrayFox (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes. Usually, I say nothing. Or, if I feel I must speak, I end up putting on a bad phony act, spouting bullshit I think sounds like what normal people would say, and becoming thoroughly annoyed with myself. I prefer saying nothing as long as I can get away with it.


----------

